# Becoming an Apprentice



## Brandon01 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hello! I'm 17 and I am looking at getting into an Apprenticeship in becoming an Electrician but i'm really worried that I will struggle and find the maths side too complicated. Is there anyway to test myself before I enroll and embarrass myself?


----------



## Rique Escamilla (Oct 28, 2017)

if you passed algebra 1 in school you should be good, just review on distrubitive property the rest is basic math. not too hard imo.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Brandon01 said:


> Hello! I'm 17 and I am looking at getting into an Apprenticeship in becoming an Electrician but i'm really worried that I will struggle and find the maths side too complicated. Is there anyway to test myself before I enroll and embarrass myself?


Where are you located? Around here you need grade 12 math, science and english to get in the union.


----------



## merlin199 (Dec 11, 2017)

the math is fairly easy on the aptitude test. 12th grade math/high school math. you'll do fine as long as you study every day for a couple months leading up to the test (maybe a little more/little less depending on how well you understand math to begin with)


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Brandon01!

Brush up on basic algebra online or maybe take a class at a local community college.


----------



## AlmostPro (May 29, 2017)

The math is actually fairly easy they give you all the formulas you need for it in the uglys book which I think almost everywhere allows you to use for tests. I'm not sure how applying to a union works on that end though.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------

